# Singletrails in Koblenz



## _RaZeR_ (4. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,

suche jemanden der mir mal so die Trails in und um Koblenz zeigen könnte.
Fahre zzt nur gelegentlich und darum bin ich jetzt auch nicht so die Ausdauer-Maschine aber wäre cool wenn sich jemand finden würde der sich im Stadtwald auskennt

Danke schonmal


----------



## Malli88 (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Razer, 

ich bin mit einigen Leuten in der Gegend rund um Koblenz unterwegs. Allerdings fahren wir da auch eher Richtung Enduro d. h. Ohne Protektoren würde ich dir die Strecken nicht empfehlen. Gerne können wir dich mal mitnehmen wenn du möchtest. Konditionell denke ich wird das kein Problem sein. 

Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (6. Mai 2015)

Also ganz so schlimm ist es nicht rund um Koblenz.
Protektoren kannst Du zum Anfangen und zum Üben auf den S2-Passagen die Koblenz zu bieten hat, gerne tragen, notwendig sind sie aber nicht!


----------



## Malli88 (6. Mai 2015)

Das mit den Protektoren habe ich auch nur geschrieben weil er selber behauptet hat kein Könner zu sein und nur gelegentlich fährt. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## JumpingJohn (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn man mit gesundem Menschenverstand unterwegs ist, dann geht das auch ohne. Sachen die wirklich tricky sind sollten zu beginn vielleicht sogar übertragen werden. Ist man so weit das man sich die Stelle zutraut zuerst genau begehen und sich eine Linie suchen, wenn möglich Hilfe und Meinungen von einem Begleiter einholen und dann immer step by step.
Bin noch nie mit Protektoren unterwegs gewesen, verletzt habe ich mich immer nur in Standard Situationen und auf normalen Wegen bei denen man keine Gefährdung erwartet und geholfen hätten mir Protektoren dann meist auch nicht.


----------



## Malli88 (8. Mai 2015)

Jo, soviel dazu.
Muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Als Familienvater sehe ich das vielleicht etwas anders.
Mit dem step by step hast du natürlich recht, anders geht es nicht.
Aber bei solchen Strecken als nicht erfahrener ohne Schoner und gesunden Menschenverstand in einem Satz zu bringen finde ich schon etwas überflüssig.

Ich denke nicht das Razer darauf aus war aus dem Thread eine Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von Schonern zu machen sondern wollte er fragen ob ihm jemand Strecken zeigen kann. Das habe ich getan mit meiner einschätzung über die Strecken damit er ggf. ablehen kann bevor wir im Sattel sitzen und beide nichts von der Tour haben.

Grüße!


----------



## Herr_Flo (15. Mai 2015)

Heute 14Uhr Stadtwald runde jemand dabei?


----------



## Malli88 (15. Mai 2015)

Mist zu spät gesehen. Später wäre ich dabei gewesen. Schade


----------



## Herr_Flo (15. Mai 2015)

Bin noch nicht los  wann passt es dir?


----------



## Malli88 (15. Mai 2015)

Bin gerade auf tubeless am umrüsten und würde noch was essen. Könnte so ab 16 Uhr. Ist das noch ok für dich


----------



## Herr_Flo (15. Mai 2015)

Hab dir ne PN geschickt! Passt mir gut...
Treffen an der Laubach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malli88 (15. Mai 2015)

Wo ist das? Bin immer von der Königsbacher aus los gefahren oder vom oberwerth


----------



## Herr_Flo (15. Mai 2015)

der Parkplatz wo es in den Stadtwald geht! Also wenn du vom oberwerth aus der Unterführung kommst auf der anderen Straßenseite!


----------



## Malli88 (15. Mai 2015)

Ok bis gleich


----------



## Malli88 (15. Mai 2015)

Bin in max 15 min da. Sorry


----------



## chevyk30 (5. Juli 2015)

noch aktive in Koblenz?


----------



## Malli88 (6. Juli 2015)

Klar ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo @ all,  ich bin neu in Koblenz und würde mich freuen,  wenn ich mich gelegentlich auf ne Tour am WE anhängen könnte. Ich fahre seit 2011 mit wachsender Begeisterung Enduro. 
Fahre das ganze Jahr wenn es die Zeit zulässt.


----------



## roberthry (4. Dezember 2015)

2 Rivers - Koblenz der Film
http://youtu.be/xGylq5kyqEg 

Schaut mal ab 01:08 min bis ca. 01:16 min

Ich bin ja ganz hin und weg, dass es MTBer *auf Koblenzer Trails* in einen Image-Film der Stadt geschafft haben .


----------



## Malli88 (4. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt kann niemand mehr die Koblenzer Mountainbiker verleugnen.
Wenn sogar die Stadt mit uns wirbt wird es mal zeit das Gelde zum ausbau der Trails bereitgestellt werden. ;-)


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (4. Dezember 2015)

Wau, spektakuläre 8 Sekunden Imagewerbung für MTB! 
Und was wird in der Beziehung von der Stadt Ko. angeboten bzw. gefördert ?


----------



## Malli88 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja das fehlt leider noch.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (5. Dezember 2015)

Heute einer am Start?


----------



## chevyk30 (5. Dezember 2015)

Aloa !Wo sind denn die Strecken in Koblenz und wer ist wann da?
Gruss Michi.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (5. Dezember 2015)

Im Stadtwald gibt es endlos viele Singeltrails.gerne kannst du mich mal kontaktieren zum fahren.


----------



## wegweiser2000 (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

kommende Woche bin ich einige Tage nach Koblenz und möchte die Abende zum Biken nutzen. Ich kenne mich in der Ecke streckentechnisch 0 aus. Hat jemand von euch 1-2 fertige gpx Tracks die er mir zur Verfügung stellen kann ?


----------



## Maledivo (21. Februar 2016)

Was fährst Du? XC oder EN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wegweiser2000 (22. Februar 2016)

Alles. Aber am liebsten steil und technisch bergab.


----------



## GraniteChief (11. Mai 2016)

Ich bin geschäftlich in Koblenz und hab natürlich mein Bike dabei, ich werde heute mit meinem ROSE GraniteChief mal etwas den "Stadtwald" erkunden. Fahre wohl an der Mosel den Panoramaweg entlang , bergauf und ab bis zu einer Kontertalstraße und dann zurück, Forsthaus Remstecken vorbei, Forsthaus Kühkopf vorbei und wieder zum Ausgangspunkt, mal sehen was geht.


----------



## SkeenRider (2. September 2016)

Hi kann mir einer Strecken rund um Koblenz und Neuwied für 120mm Fully(Radon Skeen) und HT(Radon ZR Team) empfehlen?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (2. September 2016)

Oberbieber das Aubachtal hoch und dann quer rüber nach Nauort und dann das brexbachtal runter.


----------



## syrocool66 (12. Oktober 2016)

huhu Freunde , ich reih mich mal ein, in die Runde hier , 
ich bin kommenden Samstag auch mit einem Kumpel in Koblenz, wir kennen uns leider null aus und würden gern etwas von der Koblenzer Wald-luft aufschnappen , wir Fahren Freeride/Enduro, und wollten mal fragen ob uns jemand nen tip für nen paar trails/ Strecken geben könnte , oder wo wir ungefähr danach suchen sollten 
wenn natürlich schon jemand unterwegs sein sollte und man sich anschließen könnte wäre das auch nett
lg und ride on


----------



## Malli88 (12. Oktober 2016)

syrocool66 schrieb:


> huhu Freunde , ich reih mich mal ein, in die Runde hier ,
> ich bin kommenden Samstag auch mit einem Kumpel in Koblenz, wir kennen uns leider null aus und würden gern etwas von der Koblenzer Wald-luft aufschnappen , wir Fahren Freeride/Enduro, und wollten mal fragen ob uns jemand nen tip für nen paar trails/ Strecken geben könnte , oder wo wir ungefähr danach suchen sollten
> wenn natürlich schon jemand unterwegs sein sollte und man sich anschließen könnte wäre das auch nett
> lg und ride on



Ich würde Samstag vielleicht so ein zwei Stunden Türchen machen. Können Fischerpfad und Stadtwald machen wenn Ihr Lust habt. Im Stadtwald würden wir dann auch den AOK (die Koblenzer Double Batterie) mitnehmen. Wann seit Ihr da?


----------



## syrocool66 (12. Oktober 2016)

Das klingt ja nicht schlecht , wir würden so gegen 10/11 uhr los wollen , lg


----------



## Fynn_kne170 (6. März 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Trail im Umkreis von Koblenz.. Würde mich sehr über GPS Daten freuen..
Lg


----------



## lattu82 (26. April 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin am 05 Mai in Koblenz und wollte mir mal den Stadtwald anschauen bei euch!!! Leider kenn ich mich dort kein Stück aus, wäre cool wenn ich mich bei irgendwem anschließen könnte der mir bei euch mal ein paar schöne Trails zeigen kann.
Zeit hätte ich so ab 11 Uhr, da ich knapp 2 Std Anfahrt habe, und dann halt bis Nachmittags. 
Kann schon so zwischen 800-1000 Höhenmeter sein bei gemütlichem Bergauf. 
Falls einer Bock hat kann er sich gerne mal per PN bei mir melden!!!

Mfg Latu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (26. April 2018)

Da würde ich mich mal einklinken!

Hast eine PN.


----------



## lattu82 (3. Mai 2018)

lattu82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin am 05 Mai in Koblenz und wollte mir mal den Stadtwald anschauen bei euch!!! Leider kenn ich mich dort kein Stück aus, wäre cool wenn ich mich bei irgendwem anschließen könnte der mir bei euch mal ein paar schöne Trails zeigen kann.
> Zeit hätte ich so ab 11 Uhr, da ich knapp 2 Std Anfahrt habe, und dann halt bis Nachmittags.
> Kann schon so zwischen 800-1000 Höhenmeter sein bei gemütlichem Bergauf.
> ...




Gude, leider kann der Kollege am Samstag nicht. 
Würde sich da kurzfristig noch jemand finden? Wäre echt cool.


----------



## Sense88 (12. Mai 2018)

Hallo *wink*  bin neu hier im Forum  und wollte mal Fragen ob jmdm interesse hat zusammen zu biken.
Spontan würde mir heute einfallen   , aber auch gerne langfristiger. 
Freue mich auf antworten 
LG


----------



## laurazbvb09 (11. August 2018)

Hallo  ich bin Ende September für eine Woche in Koblenz. Fährt jemand von euch auch unter der Woche nach Feierabend und hätte Lust mir die Trails zu zeigen?  Ich fahre Enduro und kenne mich bei Euch leider absolut nicht aus. 

Viele Grüße 
Laura


----------



## xyzHero (11. August 2018)

laurazbvb09 schrieb:


> Hallo  ich bin Ende September für eine Woche in Koblenz. Fährt jemand von euch auch unter der Woche nach Feierabend und hätte Lust mir die Trails zu zeigen?  Ich fahre Enduro und kenne mich bei Euch leider absolut nicht aus.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Laura



In Trailforks findest du alle relevanten Trails. 
Ansonsten einfach hier parken: https://goo.gl/maps/pDP5oqLXa5o
Dort fahren im Minutentag Leute hoch. Insbesondere als Mädel solltest du da nicht länger als 5min stehen. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## xyzHero (11. August 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> In Trailforks findest du alle relevanten Trails.
> Ansonsten einfach hier parken: https://goo.gl/maps/pDP5oqLXa5o
> Dort fahren im Minutentag Leute hoch. Insbesondere als Mädel solltest du da nicht länger als 5min stehen.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



P. S. : Frag mal einen Tag vorher nach. Ich bin öfter unterwegs, mache das aber relativ spontan. In der Regel so gegen 17:30uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sense88 (14. August 2018)

laurazbvb09 schrieb:


> Hallo  ich bin Ende September für eine Woche in Koblenz. Fährt jemand von euch auch unter der Woche nach Feierabend und hätte Lust mir die Trails zu zeigen?  Ich fahre Enduro und kenne mich bei Euch leider absolut nicht aus.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Laura



Können gerne mal zusammen ein paar trails abfahren =) bei Interesse einfach mal melden.


----------



## Sense88 (14. August 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> P. S. : Frag mal einen Tag vorher nach. Ich bin öfter unterwegs, mache das aber relativ spontan. In der Regel so gegen 17:30uhr.



Falls du mal jmd suchst zum mitfahren sag einfach bescheid, bin eigentlich sehr spontan =)


----------



## laurazbvb09 (17. August 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> In Trailforks findest du alle relevanten Trails.
> Ansonsten einfach hier parken: https://goo.gl/maps/pDP5oqLXa5o
> Dort fahren im Minutentag Leute hoch. Insbesondere als Mädel solltest du da nicht länger als 5min stehen.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Perfekt, danke


----------



## xyzHero (25. August 2018)

Muss noch einen Hinweis geben. Seit 10 Tagen gibt es massiv Stress mit einem Jäger, welcher die Trails mit schwerem gerät zulegt und der auch für eine handvoll Nagelbretter verantwortlich sein könnte. 
Von daher sind Moseltrails nicht zu empfehlen. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## sendit89 (25. Dezember 2018)

Hi Zusammen, wir werden demnächst nach Koblenz zu Canyon fahren und möchten im Anschluss mit unseren Enduros eine 
"Must-Ride"-Tour in Koblenz machen.
Könnt ihr hier zufällig etwas empfehlen? Es sollte im Downhill technisch und auch Sprunglastig (z.B. Jumpline im Stadtwald...) sein. Wäre super wenn uns jemand GPX-Daten senden könnte.

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Empfehlungen!


----------

